
Turing papers that cracked Nazi code were used as draught excluders (2015) - ColinWright
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/turing-papers-that-cracked-nazi-code-were-used-as-draught-excluders-9gzhh9jl9q7
======
opless
paywalled.

